

Good designer shops (in India)? - vaidhy

I have been working on a couple of product ideas and I know my web/UI design skills suck. I am looking for recommendations for a good design team that would translate my wireframes into good looking web pages and would actually give me HTML/CSS/JS. Please recommend if you have worked with any.
======
kang
<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=1394>

------
sunkan
Checkout <http://www.uberflock.com>. I have worked with them for some of the
mobile apps we developed and they are awesome. My contact is in my profile, I
can make an intro if you need one.

------
niico
im a UI/UX designer. do you need one specifically in India?

